# Plant ID



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK I need a little help with some plants. I went to the Mississippi River today, for some driftwood. I decided to look for some plants too. Can anyone help me identify the plants I found.

All of the plants









The red plant up close. I found it in the water rooted to the underside of a rock.









Thanks in advance.


----------

